

Ask HN: JOBS Act. If you have 500 investors, are you still a startup? - noduerme

Well?
======
newscrunchtime
Well, that depends on how much a particular investor invested and I think
there's no limit on how much investor should a start up have. You can still be
considered a start up no matter what but I guess this would lead to an
overfunded startup considering the investors' head count and the amount that
they will be investing.

------
jordhy
Essentially, if you don't have a proven business model you're still a start-
up. Look at color.com for example, 41M in funding but a very bumpy start.
Money and quantity of investors are just small pieces of the pie.

------
relaunched
I haven't really looked into this. But, is the same bill that allows
crowdsourcing some sort of loophole that will allow big banks to get their
best clients in on the next facebook, pre-ipo?

------
unimpressive
Well if they all give you about $100. Yeah.

Remember, the limit probably won't be much higher than that per person.

